

Trucoin is open to the public for business in 26 states - trucoin
https://www.trucoin.com

======
haakon
Asking for HN upvotes on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/BitcoinAnalyst/status/529383163903344640](https://twitter.com/BitcoinAnalyst/status/529383163903344640)

------
BitcoinAnalyst
if there is one company to trust in the bitcoin world, it is trucoin.com I
know the two co-CEOs and founders personally since 5 years and they have built
an excellent bitcoin company

------
hernanv
awesome

------
cdlawrence1
awesome

------
lisacheng
trucoin is legit

